# newbie grower :)



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

hey everyone first indoor grow and have a baby here suggestions would be appreciated to help her mature to her potential.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

here she is about 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

Tell us about your grow space--size, lights, ventilation, and your growing method, soil mixture, nutrients, etc and we will give you our best.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you done your homework on growing cannabis? there are some good threads here on the subject I would suggest doing a lil reading just to familiarize yourself on how to grow cannabis. My other question would be what kind of setup do you have. By setup i mean are you indoors or out? if indoors what kind of lights, ventilation, how big is your growing space. there are so many factors to growing quality cannabis. to ask us for suggestions is too broad. give us an idea of what you know and what your doing already and we can guide you a little better. thanks and good luck. growing can be pretty expensive and very addictive!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

She looks good  The key to a great finish is optimizing your growing environment for the girl to live in. MJ is a hardy dilligent plant, but she is also very finicky when it comes to what she likes. Read all you can about MJ here and in other places, books magazines, etc. But don't take any one opinion as gospel as there are multiple ways to successfully grow MJ to harvest. Don't be afraid to ask questions. We are all opinionated motor-mouths here when it comes to growing, and we love to "talk shop", so if you have questions, put them out and someone will answer


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

ok guys sorry for not postin more info  but here we go. ok im indoors in lil 2/2 closet i am useing a simple grow bulb from walmart its a 17 watt bulb that gives off 1500lumens and i also have a 60wt cfl on it. i know its low amount of lumens but its what i have atm. useing a crappy soil but its working supprisingly well for a dollarstore soil its 15/15/15/nkp and useing miricle grow tomato fertalizer. running 24hr lighting and have been since it first sprouted. they say u dont have to give rest cycle untill u bloom so dont think im going to since i dont have very much light. have nice lil fan blowing on it and only growing 1 at a time for now just so i can do it proper b4 exspanding my crop.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

ps. think i may have just gave her nut burn any way i can flush without overwatering? heard of peroxide does it really work?
and ty  everyone


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

Peroxide is not gonna help, that would be for root rot. you need to flush. and I wouldnt use Miracle Grow anymore as its too strong for MJ. Go to home depot and get some alaskan fish fertilizer and use that from now on. even better yet would be to order some nutrients offline or if you have a hydro store available to you go there. You need to start off slow with the nutes while shes young. You wouldnt feed a baby a t-bone steak, dont over water either. when her leaves start to drop a very lil bit or the pot feels very light water again, but dont underwater either. read the wet and dry cycle thread on this site to further details. But yeah definately flush her to remove all those salts. then let the soil dry out. make sure the pot has good drainage and use a bit of ph'ed water. ph should be 6.3-6.8. if you dont have a ph pen, order one youre gonna need it. theyre 30 bucks on ebay. go with the hannah one i dont trust the made in china crap. Just suggestions, growing is not cheap but very rewarding and very addicting. Eventually youll need a flowering light too, which you will also find on ebay for around 200 bucks. those flouros will only get you so far. Good luck @ green mojo!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

for a 2x2 spot id go with a 400w hps/mh digital setup. try to get an aircooled one too and put a centrifugal fan on it. you can get a fan and filter on ebay for around 150 bucks.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 25, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> hey everyone first indoor grow and have a baby here suggestions would be appreciated to help her mature to her potential.


Hi there lovedenugs  

First time grows can be rewarding or a total disaster freind  
It takes alot of reading/studying.
Take small steps to begin with . 
Keep your grow quiet  

Yet the best part is to have fun watching her grow each day :icon_smile: 
Good luck .
THC


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 25, 2013)

The 3 most critical things for growing MJ is proper soil, proper light, and proper ventilation. Water and temperature and nutrients are all very important but fall under the other 3 in importance.

Proper soil: MJ doesn't like just any nutrients like most house plants(forget anything you know about growing house plants as it doesn't apply for MJ). There are 2 best ways to do soil(in my opinion). That is either organically(no fertilizers) or nonsoil medium(either soilless or hydro). I would highly recomend that you go to HD or Lowes or a garden store and ask for Organic soil. But if you go organic, you will absolutely need to go to the threads that cover organics and read read read. Also go to the book store and get the lastes copy of Skunk magazine as it has a super article on organic growing. If you are intimidated by organics, you can go with just regular chems in organic soil as several people here do that. They let the plants grow in the organic soil for a 5-6 weeks then begin adding in MJ nutes like General Hydroponics Flora 3part. Go to this website and just look through all of the stuff that they offer. There are many of these "grow-stores" online and shipping right to your door is easy and don't worry about law enforcement chasing the stuff to your door because they don't   Discount-Hydro.com 

Proper light: MJ is a high energy plant, and like any high yielding fruit or vegetable plant, it needs as much light as you can give it without cooking it. The standard (if you don't already know) is (minimum)3000 lumens per square foot of growing space for vegging plants; (minimum) 5000 lumens per sqft of growing space for flowering. It is prefferable but not absolute that you use a lighting spectrum of 6500K for vegging and around 3000K for flowering. I don't know about that grow light from walmart. Many times those lights aren't in the correct spectrum to really help the plant grow, and they don't put out enough lumens. Many of us here use the T5HO florescent lights for vegging, however for a 2x2 grow space the T5HO will not fit well and give enough lumens. Your other option as suggested HB is to get an electronic ballasted MH/HPS in a small vented hood. Here is a website that I buy from as they are very reliable, but you can get good deals on Ebay as well(which is where I found this webstore the first time) hpsgrowlightstore.com  I would suggest a 400w system as well. You can start with the MH bulb for vegging and then switch to HPS when you get ready to flower. 

Ventilation: with the new grow lights come heat. Too much Heat is a killer and must be removed. Having a fan on the plant is good, you will want to keep a fan blowing from under the plant as it grows. But that isn't close to enough for growing plants in an enclosed space(especially when its flowering time and total darkness is required during the 12hrs of dark time). Ventilation serves 2 purposes; Pulling out the heat, and plants breath just like we do and need fresh air that has lots of CO2. Just stirring the air with a fan doesn't work for that. You will need to buy a centrifugal type of fan that can be connected to the light by way of flex hose and routed so that the hot, CO2 depleted air can be removed, and fresh air can be pulled into the grow space. I recommend that you look at the different setups in the grow journals for examples of how people set up different vent systems. 

As I am tired of typing, I will let another tell you about the other important parts of growing this wonderful plant. Welcome to your new addiction  smoking MJ isn't addictive but growing it definitely is


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I can tell you that if you want to get anything, you are going to have to get a lot more light.  For vegging, you need a _minimum _ of 3000 lumens _per sq ft_.  So minimum vegging light for your space is 12,000 lumens.  You can see by this how much more light you need.  I would recommend looking into HO T5s for vegging.  For flowering, you are going to need a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft or 20,000 lumens.  A 250W HPS would do for this space.  You are also going to need fans--a good exhaust fan (NOT a duct booster fan) for air exchange and cooling and an oscillating fan to move air around.  

I would also recommend starting more seeds.  It usually takes 6-8 weeks to show sex.  If you have a male and no females, you have just basically wasted that 6-8 weeks and now have to start over.

I would recommend against using any kind of pre-nuted soil--especially something 15-15-15--that is most likely where the burn came from and it is not anywhere close to the nute percentages you want to be running now.  Remember that these are NOT tomatoes--there are many great nutrients formulated for mj out there.

This is one of those hobbies that you pretty much get out of it what you put into it.  You are not going to be able to optimize your grow until you have a space that meets the minimum criteria for growing cannabis.  If you do not/cannot get more light, you should probably wait until you can.  This activity takes knowledge, time, effort, patience, love, and (unfortunately) money.  There are a lot of things that can be accomplished on the cheap, but you still need what you need.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

thankyou all for your tips and suggestions im only growing 1 atm and im not worried about losing it. its my first time and wanna get my method right before i spend real money on everything. i want to get as much info as possible and looks like i found a good place


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

guys my soil mixture is organic compost, peat humus, sand, composted and aged softwood bark fines, and perlite. i thought this would be good considering all tht i have read about mj. it works pretty well considering how cheap it was premaid.i had a chance to see my roots on this lil one when i transplanted and they looked strong bad thing was i had it in cup for lil too long. what are your opinions on this energy efficiant lights i found they are mushroom shaped bulbs 150w they give off 5k lumens. i was thinking of getting 2 of those for blooming.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

for your size room the minimum lumens youll need is 20,000. I reall am not familiar with the bulbs you are referring to so I cannot comment on them. Look at THG's thread on how to build a cheap 300w cool tube fixture. thats your best bet if youre trying to go the cheap route!


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

ok bro and ty for your help its really appreciated. i have only truley grew 1 time b4 this and only managed to get 1oz. cured and dried. i guess not complete fail for first time. but it wasnt how i wanted it i want potentency and i think i harvest too soon to be honest got excited on first grow lol.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

o and how do you guys feel on miracle gro leaf shine? is tht ok to use to help veg?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2013)

MG isn't organic if that matters to you.

You need to get fertilizers that were made with marijuana in mind. When i started I used Roots organics. Now I don't use any thing but supersoil.

Some folks will be by soon to tell you what they use.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

well rosebud i cant really go completly organic this time cause i already started out pretty cheap and crappy lol but i guess it doesnt matter this time, after i do more research on it i might try it but for now im just doing everything i can to help them florish in **** conditions lol.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

all i can say is thank god mj is forgiving of my bad green thumb lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2013)

You don't have to go organic, that is for sure. Sounds like your soil mix is ok.. Green mojo to you. Have fun and enjoy the learning experience.


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2013)

I love General Hydroponic 3 part nutrient line...cheap, easy to use and it works well. I even get it on Amazon and it ships for free. jmo. Welcome to MP and welcome to the world of growing. It gets addictive quick.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

ty guys and lewis have you heard of phperfect by sensi grow?and how do u feel about it if u have,and ty rosebud for kind words and helpful info


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

o another question, i have a friend he's an older gentlemen and he told me to get reallly healthy stocks to use a bluegill/fish in my soil. any fact to this?


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> ty guys and lewis have you heard of phperfect by sensi grow?and how do u feel about it if u have,and ty rosebud for kind words and helpful info




Never heard of it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I love General Hydroponic 3 part nutrient line...cheap, easy to use and it works well. I even get it on Amazon and it ships for free. jmo. Welcome to MP and welcome to the world of growing. It gets addictive quick.


  That may be my next line of nutes. Only used Dutch Master Grow and Blooms A&B,, so I dont know if ones better then the other. Anybody ever used DM besides me?


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

well lewis if u do hydroponics bro i have heard some good things about it. you should google it, its a 2 part system supposed to be almost idiot proof i was going to try it lol


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 25, 2013)

Are you growing in your parents' house lovedenugs?


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 25, 2013)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> Are you growing in your parents' house lovedenugs?


 nope ?


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2013)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> Are you growing in your parents' house lovedenugs?




Johny, what up bro? You pop in starting crap and gettin your pebbles all bright and red.  Especially in the no cellphone pic thread. You got something you need to get off your chest?  No need for the negative energy...pack a bowl, fire it up and relax.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

I would honestly stay away from the Miracle Grow line period. Its just not MJ friendly. Youre better off buying the general hydroponics 3 part line of nutes if you can. like hamster lewis suggested their reall easy to use good for beginners and relly cheap. Green mojo friend.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh and marine based fertilizers are great but i wouldnt suggest putting a dead bluegill in your pot of soil. if you wanted to bury it in some soil and let it break down organically, dead fish can make for some pretty potent soil once its been degraded enough but that could take a year or two. Better yet you could buy some fox farm ocean forest soil and it has all that already in it and its been sterilized. which is very important when it comes to pests.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> guys my soil mixture is organic compost, peat humus, sand, composted and aged softwood bark fines, and perlite. i thought this would be good considering all tht i have read about mj. it works pretty well considering how cheap it was premaid.i had a chance to see my roots on this lil one when i transplanted and they looked strong bad thing was i had it in cup for lil too long. what are your opinions on this energy efficiant lights i found they are mushroom shaped bulbs 150w they give off 5k lumens. i was thinking of getting 2 of those for blooming.



I don't know exactly what you are talking about here, but those bulbsa do not sound good.  A 150W bulb that only puts out 5000 would be a very expensive type to run.  For instance, it would take 4 of these to get to the 20,000 lumens you need.  Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft, so it does not matter how many plants you have in your space, you need to light the entire space.  Four of these bulbs would give you 20,000 lumens but would use 600W doing it.  Compare this to a 250W HPS that will emit 25,000-28,000 lumens.  Or a 600W HPS that puts out 90,000-95,000 lumens.  Get a HPS for flowering.  You are also going to need ventilation.  I wouldn't use anything MG, especially that leaf shine stuff--it just coats the leaves with a shiny substance to make the leaves look better--I do not believe that it is beneficial to the plant in any way.  

You can make organic teas quite inexpensively, if you want to stay organic.  Do not put a dead fish in your soil.  Besides needing ti8me to break down, I cannot tell you how much this would smell and attract pests.  Some old-timers have good advise....some don't.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 26, 2013)

hey guys thank you for all the info, on supplies and lights im excited to go find some. and i knew there was somethin fishy to the fish thing lol. but he does it and u should see his stocks! he has one female whos stock is almost as thick as my wrist! love old heads they can teach alot  i think im going to look into tht ocean soil. and possibly to a complete turn around on this lil one i have now.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 26, 2013)

and hemp goddess i thought 15 npk would be good for vegging cause this site says 20npk for vegging...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2013)

For vegging, you want something with a higher K and N and less P.  The Flora Nova grow I use is 7-4-10.  Where does it say to use 20-20-20 for vegging?


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 26, 2013)

go to growing rescorces and then go to marijuanapassionfreeguide.  its under vegitative growth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

The wheel has already been invented,,lets not make it square. THG has been growing for 30Yrs,,she knows her NPK's.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 26, 2013)

im not sayin she doesnt i was listening to you guys for tips lol your the ones with expierence. i was just stateing that the site told me 20/20/20 for vegging lol.:icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> im not sayin she doesnt i was listening to you guys for tips lol your the ones with expierence. i was just stateing that the site told me 20/20/20 for vegging lol.:icon_smile:


 
No problem,,I know what yur sayen. The Internet is full of mis-guided info.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey WeedHopper, I think you are misunderstanding what LD is saying. LD is correct that the free growing guidlines here in our resources section do say to use 20-20-20 for vegetative growth, and it gives no recomendations for seedlings to full growth stage. It also says to use "MG patio" fertilizers which I wouldn't use and don't recommend to anyone growing MJ. I wouldn't anything unless I knew it was made for MJ as MJ has unique requirements. If you intend to do an organic grow then you should read some of the stickies on organics as they do things differently.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like them there guidelines need to be fixed...


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 26, 2013)

yea ur right hush. and lewis i completly agree i think thts why i have nute burn atm was tryin to folo the sites guidlines, didnt know only need like half that for vegging, big thanks to hemp godess for filling me in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey WeedHopper, I think you are misunderstanding what LD is saying. LD is correct that the free growing guidlines here in our resources section do say to use 20-20-20 for vegetative growth, and it gives no recomendations for seedlings to full growth stage. It also says to use "MG patio" fertilizers which I wouldn't use and don't recommend to anyone growing MJ. I wouldn't anything unless I knew it was made for MJ as MJ has unique requirements. If you intend to do an organic grow then you should read some of the stickies on organics as they do things differently.


 
Probably,,,I smoke Weed,,ALOT.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sounds like them there guidelines need to be fixed...


 
I agree Hammy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah that looks like it might be some old info


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 27, 2013)

ok guys here is what im planning for my next plant. give more suggestions if you would like ok, i was going to order this for flowering. hXXp://1000bulbs.com/category/grow-light-complete-systems-fixtures first one 150watt.
and then was going to get emergency blankets to cover my room with for better reflection. i think im going to order sensi grow ph perfect a and b formula, for hydroponics and do a tote grow in my closet. i figure might as well try out a little of all worlds just to see what fits me. hydro growers here need lots of advice from you plz  i have a box fan in my closet dont ask me how i did it but circulation is Like catrina in there! lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2013)

A 150 is not enough light.  Do they have a 250W?  Youare going to want an aircoolable hood, especially if you choose a set-up with an enclosed ballast.

Forget the e-blankets and paint the walls flat white.  

What kind of hydro are you going to do?  I have never used those nutes


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 27, 2013)

i believe the sensi grow ph perfect nutes are made by advance nutrients. its a new line. Advance nutrients is a great nute line. So you're good there. but THG is right you need more than 150 watts and should be an aircooled hood.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 27, 2013)

the problem with not using enough lumens when growing mj is the plant will stretch for light and will haave small weak stems that will not support the weight of good bud development. the thicker the stems are the heavier the buds shell produce. Als you want short internode didstance to inhibit dense growth. with a 150w light you'll be left with some sickly stretced out plants with puny underdevelopd buds. If thats what you're looking for stick with 150 watts. But if it were me id try a 400 w digital ballast mh/hps with a vented hood from e bay unless moneys an issue then check out THG's thread on the DIY cooltubes You wont be sorry, We just wanna see you succeed thats all, not trying to harp or dis you!


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 28, 2013)

well ty all for your info and will check thg thread on diy cooltubes


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 28, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Johny, what up bro? You pop in starting crap and gettin your pebbles all bright and red.  Especially in the no cellphone pic thread. You got something you need to get off your chest?  No need for the negative energy...pack a bowl, fire it up and relax.


  Sorry if i offended you Hammy! The red pebbles are your guys' popularity contest, not mine. I only call them as i see them. Now, about that bowl.......:icon_smile:


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A 150 is not enough light. Do they have a 250W? Youare going to want an aircoolable hood, especially if you choose a set-up with an enclosed ballast.
> 
> Forget the e-blankets and paint the walls flat white.
> 
> What kind of hydro are you going to do? I have never used those nutes


 Goddess i was thinking of doing a simple water culture set up for small tote grow. tips would be nice  they do have 250w set ups aswell for xtra 100dollars.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 1, 2013)

o and another thing should i use Northern Lights for my first strein? heard its the easiest for a beginner like me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> Goddess i was thinking of doing a simple water culture set up for small tote grow. tips would be nice  they do have 250w set ups aswell for xtra 100dollars.



Well, I think $100 bucks more is too much.  Let's see what we can find you.  You really would be better off with a light that has the ballast separate anyway.  

How big is your tote and how many plants are you planning on running?


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 1, 2013)

15 gallon tote and i wanna stay with only 1 or 2 untill i can perfect my own methods  once i get everything down and know presicly wht to do thts when i will pick up production on my babies


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 1, 2013)

was going to order northern lights strain of feminized seeds just so its alot easier for me to learn just the basic's and not have to worry about mold.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 1, 2013)

check this out guys found a really good video for newbies helped me out a ton.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz8JdL99tts


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 1, 2013)

Just finished watching the entire video. Definitely worth watching but not entirely accurate or up to date. His lighting amount per square foor of growing space is considerably low for the yields that he is claiming, in the last setup of his friend who grows in 3gal top feed-n-drain. He is only getting 4247 lumens per sqft and his lights are 6' off the floor which reduces his lumens for lower areas.

He also said that flourescent lighting is only good for cloning but todays T5HO is good for veg until they are about 3-4' tall.

I wouldn't use input fans as that affects negative pressure in room which can allow for odor leakage.

The browning of the pistal hairs is only one early sign of bud maturity. The best method of getting proper maturity for personal use is through watching the progression of trichomes from clear to cloudy, to amber.

Other than that, he does have several good tips and some very good explanations of growing and different methods and functions. This video is a good video to watch for new growers, but there is more updated info on methods and technology and noobs should not expect the kinds of yields that this guy is talking about.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Was not impressed. He lost me with Vegging over 18 hrs a day is useless. That MOST growers use 18/6. BullS''t.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 3, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Was not impressed. He lost me with Vegging over 18 hrs a day is useless. That MOST growers use 18/6. BullS''t.


  Well weed it does have some info thts not updated but i think its still usefull and i understand cause im running 24hr vegging lol.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 5, 2013)

here is just a lil something for the music appreciators, somethin to just kick back relax and blaze too  i think his voice is amazing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyOqIKGbYkg


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys question, nute burn does it make the leaves a dark color of green before turning brown?


----------



## lovedenugs (May 31, 2013)

hey guys i just started another put it outside and it survived a badstorm and a frost it has 3 nodes already and its looking healthy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 1, 2013)

Nute burn can manifest in a couple ways, but a lot of times if you are overfeeding, the leaves will get a darker green, and then sometimes with the dark green you will see the leaf fronds begin to curl under, forming a "claw shape". Sometimes neither will happen and you will see just the tips of the leaf fronds turn brown and dry like someone held a small flame to them to burn the tips. If you are seeing the dark leaf and the "claw" shaped leaves, that is the plant warning you that it has all the Nitrogen that it can stand. That is when you need to give it just straight water for a week to 10days until you see that begin to back off some, then the next feeding, cut the nutes by 20%. If you are in organic soil, overnute is fairly hard to do but not impossible. The soil would have to be very hot, and it would require either transplanting or flushing to try to remove some of the chelated nutrients. However the jury is still out on how well flushing works in organic soils.


----------



## lovedenugs (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks alot hushpuppy for all the advice, i think when i flushed it made this soil almost perfect ph lvls because i really havent had to do much to this new one gave it a little water the other day cause it was pretty hot for 2 days. but other than that mothernature is controlling this little beauty's fate im just simply going to start supercroping soon


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool  glad it is working out for you


----------



## lovedenugs (Jun 19, 2013)

well got one outside just topped it a week ago and its really coming along hell im not really doing anything to it letting mother nature do her thing  i will upload pics soon u guys should see this stem ooo we im proud


----------



## lovedenugs (Dec 21, 2013)

hey everyone its been awhile since ive been on, but i wanted to let you guys know out of the two plants i grew 1 was male and 1 female. my female got to about 5 foot or so, and the top bud weight when dried was 24.6g's and was very tasty  i want to say for bag seed it turned out great. and my first grow wasnt that bad i dont think off my 1 plant i got around 225g's


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 21, 2013)

congrats.  5 foot


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats; You got one solid yield under your belt and now you can do another and continue to learn and get better. Green mojo for the next grow


----------



## lovedenugs (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you guys for the mojo and all of your help couldnt have done any of it without you guys


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2014)

Thats the Family Passion,,,,to help others and share.


----------

